# different reimbursement with different ICD9s



## carriebeth (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello

Has anyone ever heard of getting different reimbursements on the same CPT because of use a different ICD9.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 5, 2010)

The amount of reimbursement for a given CPT is not guided by ICD-9, but whether a given CPT is reimbursed can depend on whether the ICD-9 conveys the accepted medical necessity for that procedure.


----------



## carriebeth (Apr 5, 2010)

That is what I thought but I wanted to double check thank you.


----------

